# 4D Kino - Besuch im Filmpalast Lüdenscheid



## PCGamesRedaktion (23. Oktober 2012)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *4D Kino - Besuch im Filmpalast Lüdenscheid* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: 4D Kino - Besuch im Filmpalast Lüdenscheid


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (23. Oktober 2012)

Cool, da wird ja Werbung fürs 1a-Kino meiner Nachbarstadt gemacht.
Ist aber auch eine sehr gute Adresse. Mag nirgendswo lieber ins Kino gehen als dort.


----------



## Enisra (23. Oktober 2012)

zu erst woll ich ja jetzt mosern das es "4D" jetzt auch schon Ewig gibt weil nur 3D als Gimmik nicht ausreicht, aber das sind ja eher nur so  Geruchs bzw. Stinke-Kinos, aber das Konzept ist doch schon interesant


----------



## Namuraz (23. Oktober 2012)

Boah der Player nervt mich. Im Opera geht er bei mir gar nicht, lädt im Chrome ewig das kleine Video, dann MUSS ich mir die Werbung anschauen, bis ich auf HD wechseln kann, er lädt wieder ewig und ich MUSS noch mal Werbung anschaun ... da vergeht mir die Lust auf Videos ... 

So... jetzt musste ich mich fürs Kommentar schreiben auch noch einloggen und das hat das Video natürlich mittendrin unterbrochen. AJAX ist ja von gestern. Das ganze Spiel beginnt von neuem... ah ne tut's nicht. Ich hab keine Lust mehr


----------



## Rabowke (23. Oktober 2012)

Namuraz schrieb:


> Boah der Player nervt mich. Im Opera geht er bei mir gar nicht,[...]


... nicht nur bei dir nicht. 

Aber solche Kinos, mit viel Platz, erinnern mich immer an dieses exklusive Kino in Hong Kong. Man hatte eigene 2m Sessel für sich, einen Butler der einem Popcorn, Hotdogs und Softdrings brachte & nur ~9 andere Zuschauer im gleichen Kinosaal! 

Schade das das hier beschriebene Kino "uff'm Land ist", da kommt der typische Berliner selten hin ... was will man da?


----------



## Enisra (23. Oktober 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Schade das das hier beschriebene Kino "uff'm Land ist", da kommt der typische Berliner selten hin ... was will man da?


 
hmmm, Sauerlandboy besuchen? Reicht das nicht?


----------



## Rabowke (23. Oktober 2012)

... das ist eine total fiese & gemeine Fangfrage Enisra! Pfui!


----------



## Dilvoog (23. Oktober 2012)

Auf nach Lüdenscheid!


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (23. Oktober 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> hmmm, Sauerlandboy besuchen? Reicht das nicht?


Wenn er mir ein ganzes Kino-WE spendiert ? Knete hat er ja genug...


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (23. Oktober 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Schade das das hier beschriebene Kino "uff'm Land ist", da kommt der typische Berliner selten hin ... was will man da?


 Dieselbe Frage stellen wir Sauerländer uns beim Thema Berlin...


----------



## Svatlas (23. Oktober 2012)

Toller Artikel/Videobericht und auch ein echt klasse Kino Der Mann hats verstanden!


----------



## Rabowke (23. Oktober 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Wenn er mir ein ganzes Kino-WE spendiert ? Knete hat er ja genug...


... schon, aber ich sitz seit dem WE über unsere Planung des Kalifornienurlaubs. 

Ford Mustang Cabrio, garantiertes Fahrzeug, kostet lächerliche 1.400 EUR für ~17 Tage. Eine Corvette (!) Cabrio kostet lächerliche 2 EUR weniger ... muss man(n) das verstehen?

D.h. also nicht genug Geld um die dein Kino WE zu sponsorn ... tut mir leid! Außerdem wurde ja meine eigentliche Frage, warum so ein Kino in so einem Kuhdorf, noch nicht beantwortet.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (23. Oktober 2012)

Svatlas schrieb:


> Toller Artikel/Videobericht und auch ein echt klasse Kino Der Mann hats verstanden!


 Ist auch hier im Sauerland bzw. Märkischen Kreis das Beste. Da kann selbst Hagen und Iserlohn nicht mithalten.


----------



## Rabowke (23. Oktober 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Ist auch hier im Sauerland bzw. Märkischen Kreis das Beste. Da kann selbst Hagen und Iserlohn nicht mithalten.


... bei der grandiosen Aufzählung dieser Weltstädte verblassen Berlin, New York & London förmlich!


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (23. Oktober 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... schon, aber ich sitz seit dem WE über unsere Planung des Kalifornienurlaubs.
> 
> Ford Mustang Cabrio, garantiertes Fahrzeug, kostet lächerliche 1.400 EUR für ~17 Tage. Eine Corvette (!) Cabrio kostet lächerliche 2 EUR weniger ... muss man(n) das verstehen?
> 
> D.h. also nicht genug Geld um die dein Kino WE zu sponsorn ... tut mir leid! Außerdem wurde ja meine eigentliche Frage, warum so ein Kino in so einem Kuhdorf, noch nicht beantwortet.


 Lüdenscheid als "Kuhdorf" zu bezeichnen zeugt von gefährlichem Halbwissen. ^^
1. Ist es eine Bergstadt.
2. Mit eine der schönsten Großstädte des Sauerlandes.
3. Ist es für eine der größten Schützenfeste Deutschlands bekannt (sofern man sich dafür ansatzweise interessiert)
4. Hat es im Gegensatz zu Berlin viel Grün- und Waldfläche zu bieten. Für Natur-Liebhaber besonders zu empfehlen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (23. Oktober 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... bei der grandiosen Aufzählung dieser Weltstädte verblassen Berlin, New York & London förmlich!


 New York und London passen natürlich auf der Deutschen Landkarte... 

Und nicht jeder mag Beton-Metropolen.


----------



## pSyCeNeTiC (23. Oktober 2012)

Interessant. Danke für den guten Beitrag.


----------



## Rabowke (23. Oktober 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Lüdenscheid als "Kuhdorf" zu bezeichnen zeugt von gefährlichem Halbwissen. ^^
> 1. Ist es eine Bergstadt.
> 2. Mit eine der schönsten Großstädte des Sauerlandes.
> 3. Ist es für eine der größten Schützenfeste Deutschlands bekannt (sofern man sich dafür ansatzweise interessiert)
> 4. Hat es im Gegensatz zu Berlin viel Grün- und Waldfläche zu bieten. Für Natur-Liebhaber besonders zu empfehlen.


Ich verweis bzgl. Punkt 3 & 4 einfach mal auf deine Einleitung ... 



Spoiler



1. Interessiert mich nicht.
2. Subjektive Einschätzung, du kennst halt nix anderes!


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (23. Oktober 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Ich verweis bzgl. Punkt 3 & 4 einfach mal auf deine Einleitung ...
> 1. Interessiert mich nicht.


Unter uns (falls ich es nicht erwähnt haben sollte): Mich auch nicht. ^^


Rabowke schrieb:


> 2. Subjektive Einschätzung, du kennst halt nix anderes!


 Hö, hö. Hab genug Großstädte gesehen, und nach meinem Befinden stinkt Berlin gegen München, Köln oder Hamburg total ab.
Wenn ich nicht gerade im Osten billig einkaufen wollte, wüsste ich nicht was mich dort überhaupt reizen könnte.


----------



## Rabowke (23. Oktober 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> [...]
> Wenn ich nicht gerade im Osten billig einkaufen wollte, wüsste ich nicht was mich dort überhaupt reizen könnte.


*pruuuuust*

Dann wünsch ich dir im Osten viel Spass beim billig einkaufen. 

Das es so ein dümmliches Ost / West denken überhaupt noch gibt, dachte das sei schon ausgestorben. Scheinbar gibt es nachwievor die ewig Gestrigen! 

Schön!


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (23. Oktober 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> *pruuuuust*
> 
> Dann wünsch ich dir im Osten viel Spass beim billig einkaufen.
> 
> ...


 Kommst du auch ab und zu mal raus aus Berlin ? Scheinbar nicht, denn gerade die deutsch-polnische Grenze ist ein beliebter Ort für Pfennigfuchser. Nicht dass ich mir die Mühe machen würde, teuren Sprit für solch einen Quatsch zu verschleudern, aber ich kenne einige, die das tatsächlich 1-2 Mal im Jahr machen. Frag mich aber bitte nicht was (!) die genau kaufen.


----------



## Enisra (23. Oktober 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... schon, aber ich sitz seit dem WE über unsere Planung des Kalifornienurlaubs.
> Ford Mustang Cabrio, garantiertes Fahrzeug, kostet lächerliche 1.400 EUR für ~17 Tage. Eine Corvette (!) Cabrio kostet lächerliche 2 EUR weniger ... muss man(n) das verstehen?
> D.h. also nicht genug Geld um die dein Kino WE zu sponsorn ... tut mir  leid! Außerdem wurde ja meine eigentliche Frage, warum so ein Kino in so  einem Kuhdorf, noch nicht beantwortet.


 
hmm, naja, das könnte aber auch an der Beliebtheit für das schnucklische Pony liegen, dass das auch "teurer" ist, trotz der groben 20.000$ Unterschied bei den Anschaffungskosten

Außerdem ist Lüdenscheid jetzt auch nicht sooo klein mit 75.000 Einwohnern, außerdem ist Hagen mit noch mal doppelt sovielen Einwohnern auch recht Nah


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (23. Oktober 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> Außerdem ist Lüdenscheid jetzt auch nicht sooo klein mit 75.000 Einwohnern, außerdem ist Hagen mit noch mal doppelt sovielen Einwohnern auch recht Nah


 Gut recherchiert. 
Allerdings ist Hagen keine zwingend empfehlenswerte Großstadt. Aufgrund seines Riesenschuldenberges hat die Stadt mächtig an Anziehungs-Argumenten eingebüßt.


----------



## Rabowke (23. Oktober 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Kommst du auch ab und zu mal raus aus Berlin ? Scheinbar nicht, denn gerade die deutsch-polnische Grenze ist ein beliebter Ort für Pfennigfuchser.


Ach, ich glaub, ich hab von Deutschland und der Welt schon mehr gesehen als du ... aber danke der Nachfrage! Allerdings ist das ja nicht das Thema, sondern dein Spruch mit "im Osten billig einkaufen".

Ich bezweifel mal sehr stark, dass du hier wirklich Polen gemeint hast ... 



> Nicht dass ich mir die Mühe machen würde, teuren Sprit für solch einen Quatsch zu verschleudern, aber ich kenne einige, die das tatsächlich 1-2 Mal im Jahr machen. Frag mich aber bitte nicht was (!) die genau kaufen.


... Lebensmittel, Klamotten, Zigaretten & Kraftstoff. Allerdings ist das wohl an jeder Grenze mehr oder weniger das Gleiche. Kumpel lebt seit einem Jahr nahe Stuttgart und fährt zum günstig Shoppen nach Frankreich (!), weil dort wohl hinter der Grenze ein paar günstige Outlets sein sollen. 

Aber noch wie vor: ich bezweifel sehr stark das du mit Osten den Ostblock gemeint hast, sondern vielmehr den Osten als deutsche Region.


----------



## Enisra (23. Oktober 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Gut recherchiert.
> Allerdings ist Hagen keine zwingend empfehlenswerte Großstadt. Aufgrund seines Riesenschuldenberges hat die Stadt mächtig an Anziehungs-Argumenten eingebüßt.


 
ja, eben, deswegen fahren die ja lieber die 20 km nach Lüdenscheid
btw. Wikipedia und Google Earth sind wirklich toll


----------



## Rabowke (23. Oktober 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> hmm, naja, das könnte aber auch an der Beliebtheit für das schnucklische Pony liegen, dass das auch "teurer" ist, trotz der groben 20.000$ Unterschied bei den Anschaffungskosten


... trotzdem!

Standardcabrio Kategorie, wo man wohl zu 90% einen Chrysler Sebring bekommt, kostet "nur" 800 EUR. Ein affiger Mehrpreis, den meine Freundin wohl nicht bereit ist mitzufinanzieren. Da stellt sich dann für mich die Frage, warum keine Corvette nehmen? 

Gut, das ist prollig hoch zehn ... aber hey! 

Ansonsten steht noch ein Charger R/T bzw. Camaro SS, als Vertreter der reinen Muscle Cars, zur Auswahl. Ist bestimmt auch nicht ohne mit einem blubbernden V8 durch Yosemite, Death Valley etc. zu cruisen! 

Haaaaaaach ... ist das wieder kompliziert!


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (23. Oktober 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Ach, ich glaub, ich hab von Deutschland und der Welt schon mehr gesehen als du ... aber danke der Nachfrage! Allerdings ist das ja nicht das Thema, sondern dein Spruch mit "im Osten billig einkaufen".
> 
> Ich bezweifel mal sehr stark, dass du hier wirklich Polen gemeint hast ...


Wenn ich nicht Polen gemeint habe, was denn dann ? Als ob man in Berlin günstig lebt... 


Rabowke schrieb:


> Aber noch wie vor: ich bezweifel sehr stark das du mit Osten den Ostblock gemeint hast, sondern vielmehr den Osten als deutsche Region.


 Oha, welch vorschnelle Behauptung. Die Ostsee mitsamt Stränden schätze ich sehr, mein Lieber (ist aber auch das einzige, was mich im Osten begeistern kann).


----------



## Rabowke (23. Oktober 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Wenn ich nicht *Polen gemeint habe*, was denn dann ? [...]  (ist aber auch das einzige, was mich *im Osten* begeistern kann).


... ich bin verwirrt!

Meinst du jetzt die polnische Ostsee?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (23. Oktober 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... ich bin verwirrt!
> 
> Meinst du jetzt die polnische Ostsee?


 Oh Jungchen. Ost-Deutschland und Polen haben eine gemeinsame Grenze, aber keine Strände oder Inseln ?!
Ich war mal auf Rügen, in der Pommerschen Bucht, und auch knapp hinter der Grenze zu Polen auf den beliebten Stränden. Ist alles schön.

Such dir aus was du willst, von mir aus gesehen ist all dies eben im Osten.


----------



## Rabowke (23. Oktober 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Oh Jungchen.
> [...]
> LOL


Denk mal nochmal genau über meinen Beitrag in Verbindung mit dem Smilie nach ... ./facepalm


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (23. Oktober 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Denk mal nochmal genau über meinen Beitrag in Verbindung mit dem Smilie nach ... ./facepalm


 Gemacht, und den Beitrag für seltsam befunden.


----------



## Mothman (23. Oktober 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Schade das das hier beschriebene Kino "uff'm Land ist", da kommt der typische Berliner selten hin ... was will man da?


 Naja, wenn es dir nur um viel Platz, viel Service und bequeme Sessel geht, dann musst du nicht aufs "Land". Das gibt es in Berlin auch (z.B. ASTOR Film Lounge ).
Mit genug Geld kannst du dir sogar ganze Kinos für dich alleine mieten.^^

EDIT:
http://berlin.astor-filmlounge.de/unser-service.html


----------



## Mothman (23. Oktober 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> 4. Hat es im Gegensatz zu Berlin viel Grün- und Waldfläche zu bieten. Für Natur-Liebhaber besonders zu empfehlen.


 JUNGE! Du hast doch NULL Ahnung. Berlin ist eine oder DIE grünste Großstadt Europas (oder sogar der Welt) Informier dich erstmal, bevor du hier so einen Kack schreibst. Juuuunge!

Könnte mich echt aufregen über die Masse an dummen Kommentaren in diesem Thread. Sollte man schon fast als Mahnmal der Dummheit anpinnen.^^


----------



## Enisra (23. Oktober 2012)

langsam glaube ich das die Motte in der PR-Abteilung für Berlin sitzt


----------



## Rabowke (23. Oktober 2012)

... das Kino kenn ich. 

Allerdings ist es nicht so 'exklusiv' wie man vllt. denken mag, das Publikum und vorallem Filmprogramm steht einem normalen Multiplex Kino leider etwas hinterher.


----------



## Mothman (23. Oktober 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> langsam glaube ich das die Motte in der PR-Abteilung für Berlin sitzt


So ein Quatsch...sorry.
Aber wenn hier jemand absoluten Müll über eine Stadt schreibt und ich es 100% besser weiß. Soll ich das dann so stehen lassen und den Poster denken lassen, er hat die Peilung?! Ich finde das wäre falsch. 

Hier nochmal für alle Zeiten und für alle, die Berlin nur vom Hörensagen kennen (oder EINMAL da waren^^):
Berlin – Wikipedia


----------



## Rabowke (23. Oktober 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> JUNGE! Du hast doch NULL Ahnung. Berlin ist eine oder DIE grünste Großstadt Europas (oder sogar der Welt) Informier dich erstmal, bevor du hier so einen Kack schreibst. Juuuunge!
> 
> Könnte mich echt aufregen über die Masse an dummen Kommentaren in diesem Thread. Sollte man schon fast als Mahnmal der Dummheit anpinnen.^^


Ruhig Brauner ... ist doch nur sauerlandboy79!

Der weiß es doch nicht besser! 

Ich hab ihn ja auch schon probiert darauf hinzuweisen, dass man mit Grünflächen, Seen etc. nicht wirklich gg. Berlin anstinken kann ... aber das wollte er mir entweder nicht glauben, oder hat meinen Einwand ignoriert.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (23. Oktober 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> JUNGE! Du hast doch NULL Ahnung. Berlin ist eine oder DIE grünste Großstadt Europas (oder sogar der Welt) Informier dich erstmal, bevor du hier so einen Kack schreibst. Juuuunge!


 Ich meine jetzt nicht nur einen schönen großen Rasen. ^^
Nein, im Ernst: Ich habe nie behauptet dass Berlin keine Grünflächen hätte. Aber prozentual gesehen macht es doch zum Rest der Stadt nur einen kleinen Teil aus.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (23. Oktober 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Ruhig Brauner ... ist doch nur sauerlandboy79!
> 
> Der weiß es doch nicht besser!


 Ich hör das Glashaus klirren. Aber von Kuhdörfern sprechen, wo der Herr noch nie war.


----------



## Mothman (23. Oktober 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... das Kino kenn ich.
> 
> Allerdings ist es nicht so 'exklusiv' wie man vllt. denken mag, das Publikum und vorallem Filmprogramm steht einem normalen Multiplex Kino leider etwas hinterher.


Naja, Publikum und Filmeangebot ist ja Gemschackssache. Die Leute dort mögen dich vermutlich auch nicht.


----------



## Rabowke (23. Oktober 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Ich meine jetzt nicht nur einen schönen großen Rasen. ^^
> Nein, im Ernst: Ich habe nie behauptet dass Berlin keine Grünflächen hätte. Aber prozentual gesehen macht es doch zum Rest der Stadt nur einen kleinen Teil aus.


Lass es lieber sein ... oder informier dich vorher! 

Mit Mothman ist heute nicht gut Kirschen essen & er hat leider Recht. Gerade prozentual gesehen hat Berlin für eine (Groß)Stadt sehr viel Grünfläche, vom Umland mag ich an dieser Stelle nicht mal mehr sprechen ... dann das wäre etwas unfair in dieser Diskussion.


----------



## Mothman (23. Oktober 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Ich meine jetzt nicht nur einen schönen großen Rasen. ^^
> Nein, im Ernst: Ich habe nie behauptet dass Berlin keine Grünflächen hätte. Aber prozentual gesehen macht es doch zum Rest der Stadt nur einen kleinen Teil aus.


 LOL. Sonst wäre es ja wohl keine Stadt, sondern ein riesiger Wald.  

Außerdem: Informiere dich ruhig mal genauer. Das kann nicht schaden. Du würdest staunen, was es in Berlin alles gibt, was du nie für möglich gehalten hättest.


----------



## Rabowke (23. Oktober 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Ich hör das Glashaus klirren. Aber von Kuhdörfern sprechen, wo der Herr noch nie war.


... dann solltest du mal zum Ohrenarzt. 

Der Begriff Kuhdorf ist der geläufig, oder? Das ist keine akkurate Bestimmung von Einwohnerzahlen, sondern sollte etwas augenzwinkernd die Wichtigkeit dieser Stadt im Vergleich zu Größstädten ausdrücken.

Als Berliner bzw. Bewohner einer Großstadt sind das leider ... auch wenn du jetzt Pipi in den Augen hast, Kuhdörfer ...


----------



## Rabowke (23. Oktober 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> Naja, Publikum und Filmeangebot ist ja Gemschackssache. Die Leute dort mögen dich vermutlich auch nicht.


... doch, die lieben mich!

Aber ich mag die nicht!


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (23. Oktober 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> LOL. Sonst wäre es ja wohl keine Stadt, sondern ein riesiger Wald.
> 
> Außerdem: Informiere dich ruhig mal genauer. Das kann nicht schaden. Du würdest staunen, was es in Berlin alles gibt, was du nie für möglich gehalten hättest.


 Kann vom Sauerland nichts anders sagen. Aber wo Land, da nur Kuhdorf, hmm ?!
Sorry, aber mit der lächerlichen Bemerkung habe ich ja nicht angefangen.


----------



## Rabowke (23. Oktober 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> [...] Aber wo Land, da nur Kuhdorf, hmm ?!
> Sorry, aber mit der lächerlichen Bemerkung habe ich ja nicht angefangen.


Junge ... was bist du denn für eine Memme? 

Ziehst du dich jetzt wirklich am Begriff "Kuhdorf" hoch? 

Selbst wenn, dann ist Kuhdorf eine flappsige Bemerkung von mir gewesen, aber deine Unwissenheit bzgl. Berlin bleibt trotzdem bestehen!


----------



## Enisra (23. Oktober 2012)

ach Kinders, streitet euch nicht, nehmt erster mal jeder nen Keks und dann kommt erster hier her, in eine wirklich schöne und Grüne Stadt


----------



## Mothman (23. Oktober 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Kann vom Sauerland nichts anders sagen. Aber wo Land, da nur Kuhdorf, hmm ?!
> Sorry, aber mit der lächerlichen Bemerkung habe ich ja nicht angefangen.


Ja, da sind die Großstädter auch manchmal ein wenig arrogant. Das gebe ich zu. Ich auch. 
Aber: Wenn du aus einer 3,5 Mio Stadt in eine 10.000 Einwohner Stadt kommst, dann denkst du als Großstädter erstmal du befindest dich in irgendeinen Sozial-Experiment.


----------



## Mothman (23. Oktober 2012)

Hier, hab ich mal eben für euch aufgenommen, als Beweis.
Der Blick aus einem meiner Fenster:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rabowke (23. Oktober 2012)

... ein Tick zuviel Farbe Motte, sonst würde ich es dir *sofort *glauben!


----------



## Gast1669461003 (23. Oktober 2012)

Hm, Lüdenscheid... 

Ich bin zwar nicht so der Kinogänger, aber wenn dann lasse ich mich meist dazu überreden nach Köln zu fahren. Lüdenscheid ist sogar noch näher dran, lohnt sich vielleicht mal dorthin zu fahren. Unser örtliches Kino ist leider... nunja...


----------



## Lukecheater (23. Oktober 2012)

Ist das der Det Müller für Filme in dem Video  ...Spaß beiseite, das ist wirklich ein interessantes Video gewesen, sowas müsste es hier in Saarbrücken geben. 

wegen der Diskussion: Ich finde das Wort "Großstadt" wird hier etwas zu inflationär benutzt. Berlin würde ich eher als Metropole bezeichnen. Und im Vergleich mit anderen Metropolen ist es mit Sicherheit eine sehr grüne Stadt (war nicht selber dort, aber das was Motte sagt stimmt mit dem überein, was ich im Bekanntenkreis über Berlin gehört habe).
Bei Großstädten gibt es wahrscheinlich einige die noch grüner sind wie z.B. Freiburg, ist aber nur so ein subjektiver Eindruck.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (23. Oktober 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> Ja, da sind die Großstädter auch manchmal ein wenig arrogant. Das gebe ich zu. Ich auch.
> Aber: Wenn du aus einer 3,5 Mio Stadt in eine 10.000 Einwohner Stadt kommst, dann denkst du als Großstädter erstmal du befindest dich in irgendeinen Sozial-Experiment.


 Ich würde ja selbst Städte in der Größe von maximal 10.000 Seelen als Kuhdörfer bezeichnen, aber im Falle Lüdenscheid, Hagen und Co. ist der Begriff nunmal völlig daneben. Sorry, aber bei solchen Vergleichen kann man schnell nen dicken Hals bekommen. Berlin ist nicht an jeder Ecke, und das ist auch ganz gut so, denn ich finde nichts furchtbarer als ein Millionenhaufen Menschen in einer Stadt. Da kriegt man Platzangst. Bin generell kein Freund von riesigen Städten. Für einen Tagesausflug oder WE besuche ich solche zwar gerne, aber in solchen leben ?! Nie im Leben, da findet man ja keine Ruhe.
Und außerdem: Nach Rabowkes Wortlaut müssten ja locker 80% Deutschlands aus Kuhdörfern bestehen, denn wie jeder weiss, gibt es in Deutschland nicht sehr viele Metropolen. Also darum: Etwas weniger Hochmut, meine Herren, klappts auch mit den Sauerländern. 



Rabowke schrieb:


> Junge ... was bist du denn für eine Memme?


 Memme... Naja, das erste Wort was verwöhnten Großstädtern über die Lippen fährt, da erwarte ich ja nichts anderes.
Aber bevor ich mich weiter mit jemanden streite, der das Sauerland nur aus Landkarten kennt, belasse ich es dabei. Würde eh nicht fruchten.


----------



## legion333 (23. Oktober 2012)

Namuraz schrieb:


> Boah der Player nervt mich. Im Opera geht er bei mir gar nicht, lädt im Chrome ewig das kleine Video, dann MUSS ich mir die Werbung anschauen, bis ich auf HD wechseln kann, er lädt wieder ewig und ich MUSS noch mal Werbung anschaun ... da vergeht mir die Lust auf Videos ...
> 
> So... jetzt musste ich mich fürs Kommentar schreiben auch noch einloggen und das hat das Video natürlich mittendrin unterbrochen. AJAX ist ja von gestern. Das ganze Spiel beginnt von neuem... ah ne tut's nicht. Ich hab keine Lust mehr


 
Adblock...



Hmm, Lüdenscheid ist auch in der Nähe...
aber die 4. Dimension ist doch die Zeit...
oder die Ausdehnung eines Körpers (also WXYZ)

so wie das hier:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber wie stellt man das dar? Oder ist das nur dieser Effekt wie bei den Teilen in Freizeitparks...


----------



## Onlinestate (23. Oktober 2012)

Also ich find ja Heimkino sowieso am Besten.
Da ist son IBEAM schon ne interessante Ergänzung.
Hätte ich auch nen kleineren Subwoofer plus das Ding nehmen können.
Wäre ich preislich fast beim gleichen rausgekommen.

Vor allem der Aspekt mit den Nachbarn ist nicht zu vearchten.
Bei meinem Subwoofer spürt man bestimmte Szenen auch.
Der Nachbar ist oftmals aber nicht so begeistert wie man selbst.
Zudem hat man nicht mit Raummoden zu kämpfen.

Und schön, wenn sich ein Kino so um seine Zuschauer kümmert.
Da merkt man, wenn Leute mit Herz und Verstand arbeiten.


----------



## Enisra (23. Oktober 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Ich würde ja selbst Städte in der Größe von maximal 10.000 Seelen als Kuhdörfer bezeichnen, aber im Falle Lüdenscheid, Hagen und Co. ist der Begriff nunmal völlig daneben. Sorry, aber bei solchen Vergleichen kann man schnell nen dicken Hals bekommen.


 
wobei ich selbst 5000 Einwohner nicht als Kuhdorf bezeichnen würde, eher so was da im Odenwald mit so max 500 Einwohnern, eher weniger rumsteht und auf bach endet, da so im Outback wo die Bremse wohnt 



legion333 schrieb:


> aber die 4. Dimension ist doch die Zeit...
> oder die Ausdehnung eines Körpers (also WXYZ)



na nein, das ist schon richtig, Wissenschaftlich sind die Begriffe natürlich vollkommen hirnrissig und 4D heißts ja nur wegen der Steigerung zu 3D das auch nicht mal wirklich 3D ist sondern eigentlich immer noch ein Flachfilm mit mehr Tiefeninformation



Onlinestate schrieb:


> Also ich find ja Heimkino sowieso am Besten.
> Da ist son IBEAM schon ne interessante Ergänzung.
> Hätte ich auch nen kleineren Subwoofer plus das Ding nehmen können.
> Wäre ich preislich fast beim gleichen rausgekommen.



naja, das Problem beim Heimkino ist halt auch wieder, das viele irgendwelche Frührentner in der Nähe haben die die Regenwürmer im Garten scheißen hören und sich sofort beschweren und die sind ja nicht immer unterwegs Blockwart spielen und "Falschparker" aufschreiben


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (23. Oktober 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> wobei ich selbst 5000 Einwohner nicht als Kuhdorf bezeichnen würde, eher so was da im Odenwald mit so max 500 Einwohnern, eher weniger rumsteht und auf bach endet, da so im Outback wo die Bremse wohnt


 Sowas wäre eher ein abgelegenes Loch. Kuhdorf klingt dafür fast schon zu luxuriös.


----------



## Mothman (23. Oktober 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Ich würde ja selbst Städte in der Größe von maximal 10.000 Seelen als Kuhdörfer bezeichnen, aber im Falle Lüdenscheid, Hagen und Co. ist der Begriff nunmal völlig daneben. Sorry, aber bei solchen Vergleichen kann man schnell nen dicken Hals bekommen. Berlin ist nicht an jeder Ecke, und das ist auch ganz gut so, denn ich finde nichts furchtbarer als ein Millionenhaufen Menschen in einer Stadt. Da kriegt man Platzangst. Bin generell kein Freund von riesigen Städten. Für einen Tagesausflug oder WE besuche ich solche zwar gerne, aber in solchen leben ?! Nie im Leben, da findet man ja keine Ruhe.


Siehst du: Und mir geht es genau umgekehrt. Mal nen paar Tage "auf dem Land" sind super, dann wird es aber schnell langweilig. 
Außerdem: Berlin ist ja auch groß. Wer keinen Bock auf viele Menschen hat, der hat in Berlin immer die Möglichkeit woanders, wo es ruhiger ist, hinzugehen. 
Wie geschrieben: Du hast sehr wenig Kenntnis und Vorstellung über Berlin, das merkt man in jedem Satz, der zu dem Thema von dir kommt.
Wenn du WILLST, kannst du in Berlin eben beides haben: Die kleine eingeschworene Kommune und die pulsierende Großstadt. Man muss eben nicht nur auf die Touristen-Gegenden glotzen. Klar, die sind bekannt und dementsprechend voll.




sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Also darum: Etwas weniger Hochmut, meine Herren, klappts auch mit den Sauerländern.


Etwas mehr Kenntnis über die eigene Hauptstadt, mein Herr, und es klappt auch mit dem Flamen. 

Ne, ehrlich: Ich verstehe das nicht, wie man etwas Negatives über eine Stadt schreiben kann, von der man doch so offensichtlich keine Ahnung hat. Das ist einfach nur "haten".


----------



## Mothman (23. Oktober 2012)

legion333 schrieb:


> Hmm, Lüdenscheid ist auch in der Nähe...
> aber die 4. Dimension ist doch die Zeit...


Eben. Das ist das Besondere: Der Film ist vorbei, bevor er überhaupt angefangen hat. Das ist die 4 Dimension, die das Kino dir bringt.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (23. Oktober 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> Wenn du WILLST, kannst du in Berlin eben beides haben: Die kleine eingeschworene Kommune und die pulsierende Großstadt. Man muss eben nicht nur auf die Touristen-Gegenden glotzen. Klar, die sind bekannt und dementsprechend voll.


Machst du gerade Werbung für Neukölln ?  


Mothman schrieb:


> Etwas mehr Kenntnis über die eigene Hauptstadt, mein Herr, und es klappt auch mit dem Flamen.
> Ne, ehrlich: Ich verstehe das nicht, wie man etwas Negatives über eine Stadt schreiben kann, von der man doch so offensichtlich keine Ahnung hat. Das ist einfach nur "haten".


 Exakt das Gleiche habe ich im Falle Rabowke auch gedacht, denn ich wette, wer so überheblich über einen Ort spricht und sonst nichts darüber weiss, der war gewiss nie dort.

Aber egal, schließen wir die Akte Lüdenscheid (und sein prächtiges Kino ).


----------



## Mothman (23. Oktober 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Machst du gerade Werbung für Neukölln ?


Hehe. Ne, also Neukölln ist einer der wenigen Bezirke, die ich wirklich nicht empfehlen kann.  
Ne, selbst dort gibt es schöne Ecken, man muss sie aber genauer suchen.^^



sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Exakt das Gleiche habe ich im Falle Rabowke auch gedacht, denn ich wette, wer so überheblich über einen Ort spricht und sonst nichts darüber weiss, der war gewiss nie dort.


Also "Kuhdorf" ist echt eher "liebevoll neckisch" gemeint. Für Berliner ist selbst HH nen Kuhdorf. Was aber nicht wirklich böse gemeint ist, sondern eher humoristisch. Berliner Humor ist eben auch was ganz Spezielles. 

Und die "Akte Lüdenscheid" wird nicht geclosed, das bleibt für immer ein "cold case".


----------



## Enisra (23. Oktober 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Sowas wäre eher ein abgelegenes Loch. Kuhdorf klingt dafür fast schon zu luxuriös.


 
naja, wenn die mal so gesehen hast, dann weißte das der Begriff durchaus passt 

Wobei ich es eher Peinlich von "Freizeitjournalisten", die eigentlich besser können sollten, alles in BW zu den Schwaben zählen wollen, also so in etwa wie wenn man alles in NRW zum Ruhrpott zählt, auch Bonn oder das Sauerland 
Oder von allem was sich außerhalb deren Elfenbeintürmerischen Städten wie Hamburg, weil der Spiegel macht das gern, dann von "Provinz" reden und dann so einen Bullshit reden wie Walldorf in der "Provinz"



Mothman schrieb:


> Hehe. Ne, also Neukölln ist einer der wenigen Bezirke, die ich wirklich nicht empfehlen kann.
> Ne, selbst dort gibt es schöne Ecken, man muss sie aber genauer suchen.^^
> 
> Also  "Kuhdorf" ist echt eher "liebevoll neckisch" gemeint. Für Berliner ist  selbst HH nen Kuhdorf. Was aber nicht wirklich böse gemeint ist, sondern  eher humoristisch. Berliner Humor ist eben auch was ganz Spezielles.
> ...


 
aber das sind dann hoffentlich nicht die "Ortausgangsschilder" die auf den Nachbarstadtteil verweißen, oder?
Wobei dieser "Humor" irgendwie so´n Hauptstadtding ist, ähnlich wie Wien


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (23. Oktober 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> Also "Kuhdorf" ist echt eher "liebevoll neckisch" gemeint. Für Berliner ist selbst HH nen Kuhdorf. Was aber nicht wirklich böse gemeint ist, sondern eher humoristisch. Berliner Humor ist eben auch was ganz Spezielles.
> 
> Und die "Akte Lüdenscheid" wird nicht geclosed, das bleibt für immer ein "cold case".


 Aus Rabowkes Mund kommt ja einiges, aber "liebevoll" ???


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (23. Oktober 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> naja, wenn die mal so gesehen hast, dann weißte das der Begriff durchaus passt
> 
> Wobei ich es eher Peinlich von "Freizeitjournalisten", die eigentlich besser können sollten, alles in BW zu den Schwaben zählen wollen, also so in etwa wie wenn man alles in NRW zum Ruhrpott zählt, auch Bonn oder das Sauerland
> Oder von allem was sich außerhalb deren Elfenbeintürmerischen Städten wie Hamburg, weil der Spiegel macht das gern, dann von "Provinz" reden und dann so einen Bullshit reden wie Walldorf in der "Provinz"


 Bitte Ruhrpott vom Sauerland sauber trennen. Ich bestehe darauf. Dortmund und Co. meide ich wo ich nur kann. Da halte ich mich viel lieber in Köln, Düsseldorf und Co. auf als dort.


----------



## Mothman (23. Oktober 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> aber das sind dann hoffentlich nicht die "Ortausgangsschilder" die auf den Nachbarstadtteil verweißen, oder?


Das versteh ich nicht. Was meinst du damit? natürlich gibt es auch Straßenschilder, die auf die Bezirksgrenzen hinweisen. Oder was meinst du?

Ein Bezirk ist oftmals auch mehr als nur ein Bezirk. Viele der Bezirke waren früher mal eigene Dörfer oder Gemeinden, die dann zu Berlin wurden.


----------



## Enisra (23. Oktober 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> Das versteh ich nicht. Was meinst du damit? natürlich gibt es auch Straßenschilder, die auf die Bezirksgrenzen hinweisen. Oder was meinst du?


 
ja die mein ich 
deswegen auch die Gänsefüßchen, weil es sind ja keine


----------



## Mothman (23. Oktober 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> ja die mein ich
> deswegen auch die Gänsefüßchen, weil es sind ja keine


Aber das ist eigentlich nicht witzig gemeint. Weil du den Humor erwähntest.
 Also die Schilder haben schon ihren Sinn. Manchmal muss man ja schon wissen, in welchem Bezirk man sich gerade befindet und in welche Richtung es zu welchem Bezirk geht.


----------



## Rabowke (23. Oktober 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> [...]


 Mir immer noch unverständlich wie man, wg. dem Wort "Kuhdorf", so austicken kann? 

Wie ich es bereits mehrfach erklärt habe, der Begriff wurde mit einem Augenzwinkern verwendet ... das nächste mal setz ich das Wort Kuhdorf gerne noch in " " oder mal dir ein buntes Bild, vllt. verstehst du das ja dann ...

Was allerdings pure Dummheit und Unwissenheit ist, sind deine Äußerungen über Berlin bzgl. Wald- und Seenfläche. 

Des Weiteren würde mich ja mal interessieren, was ein verwöhnter Größstädter ist? Übrigens war Memme nicht das erste Wort, was über meine Lippen gekommen ist, vllt. einfach nochmal nachlesen! 

Eigentlich wollte ich diese "Du hast keine Ahnung!"-Karte nicht ziehen, aber bei soviel Unsinn, den du hier verzapfst: ich hab Verwandte im Sauerland, die wir mehr oder minder regelmäßig besuchen. D.h. ich war in der Region sicherlich häufiger als du in Berlin. Mit anderen Worten, deine markigen Sprüche wie "Der war noch nie hier, kennt das nur von der Landkarte!!1eins" ist dummes Gewäsch ... mittlerweile müsstest du mich und meine Standpunkte kennen, dass ich zu 99,9% nur über die Dinge urteile, die ich selbst erlebt habe ... ganz im Gegensatz zu dir. 

In der Tat fühle ich mich in der Großstadt, oder gar Metropole, einfach wohler ... sei es Hong Kong, sei es New York, sei es Berlin.

Edit:
Das mit dem Wohlfühlen bezieht sich übrigens als Ort zum Leben. Für einen Urlaub bevorzuge ich eigentlich auch die Ruhe, aber in einem "Kuhdorf" ( *zwinker zwinker*  ) leben möchte ich nicht, dafür mag ich die Vorzüge so einer großen Stadt zu gerne!


----------



## Enisra (23. Oktober 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> Aber das ist eigentlich nicht witzig gemeint. Weil du den Humor erwähntest.
> Also die Schilder haben schon ihren Sinn. Manchmal muss man ja schon wissen, in welchem Bezirk man sich gerade befindet und in welche Richtung es zu welchem Bezirk geht.


 
ja ne, ich meinte das mehr so, das manche Orte so "schön" sind, das man froh ist da wieder weg zu kommen und sich deswegen über solche Schilder freut die ja aussagen, das man da nicht mehr ist


----------



## Mothman (23. Oktober 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> ja ne, ich meinte das mehr so, das manche Orte so "schön" sind, das man froh ist da wieder weg zu kommen und sich deswegen über solche Schilder freut die ja aussagen, das man da nicht mehr ist


Ich kenne das noch von früher, vor der Wende. Wenn man aus Berlin rausfährt muss man ja zwangsläufig durch Brandenburg. Da war man schon als Kind irgendwie erleichtert, wenn man die Grenzkontrollen hinter sich hatte und endlich das "BERLIN"-Schild gesehen hat. 
Bei mir war immer der Funkturm das Zeichen, dass wir gleich zuhause sind. Wenn man den von der Stadtautobahn sehen konnte, brauchten wir noch 5-10 Minuten nach Hause.^^


----------



## Enisra (23. Oktober 2012)

njoa, so auf der Transitstrecke war auch nicht wirklich was los oder das man mal in die nächste Ortschaft in ne Wirtschaft fahren konnte


----------

